# 1970 exhaust manifold source



## ToddG (Jan 19, 2018)

Does anyone know where to get manifolds with a casting number of 796992-1? Thanks.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Did you look on Ebay?


----------



## ToddG (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes. There were some that were just sold. I was hoping there were a source of new ones somewhere. There are for a 1970 with a 400. Thanks.


----------



## ToddG (Jan 19, 2018)

It turns out that the casting number I need for the driver’s side is 480602-C. Ames Performance said no one makes new ones.


----------

